# Slim's Road to 170



## slim (Jul 24, 2022)

Got some suggestions in my intro post to start one of these so here we go I guess. I'm currently 6'4" and slightly under 150 lbs running PPL trying to reach 170 by next year. For more background info you can visit my intro post. I'd definitely consider my knowledge with lifting weights beginner level so if you see me doing some retarded shit on my workouts feel free to flame me for it as long as you have some advice to give alongside it. Honestly I'm a bit nervous to start one of these for that reason, but I gotta learn somehow so any advice is very appreciated. Also, I don't mean to clog up the forum with my unknowledgeable newbie journal, so sorry in advance to anyone who may have clicked on this trying to learn something. 

Today was push and my workout went as follows:
DB Bench 50's 3x4
DB Incline 35's 3x8
DB Shoulder Press 25's 3x10
Close grip bench 40 3x17
Overhead tricep extension 20 3x12
Lateral Raises 10's 3x12

Tomorrow I'll probably upload a picture of the slim physique lol.


----------



## CJ (Jul 24, 2022)

Let's see the nutrition/food in this log, that's equally as important as your training. 

You got this bud!!!


----------



## CJ (Jul 24, 2022)

slim said:


> Got some suggestions in my intro post to start one of these so here we go I guess. I'm currently 6'4" and slightly under 150 lbs running PPL trying to reach 170 by next year. For more background info you can visit my intro post. I'd definitely consider my knowledge with lifting weights beginner level so if you see me doing some retarded shit on my workouts feel free to flame me for it as long as you have some advice to give alongside it. Honestly I'm a bit nervous to start one of these for that reason, but I gotta learn somehow so any advice is very appreciated. Also, I don't mean to clog up the forum with my unknowledgeable newbie journal, so sorry in advance to anyone who may have clicked on this trying to learn something.
> 
> Today was push and my workout went as follows:
> DB Bench 50's 3x4
> ...


We're all those sets the same weight, or did you increase/decrease set to set? 

Were the sets hard? All of them, or just the last 1 or 2?

About how long are you resting between sets? 

3x17? That's an odd number. 🤔🤣


----------



## Yano (Jul 24, 2022)

CJ said:


> We're all those sets the same weight, or did you increase/decrease set to set?
> 
> Were the sets hard? All of them, or just the last 1 or 2?
> 
> ...


Its as odd as being 6' 4'' and under 150 .....


----------



## CJ (Jul 24, 2022)

Yano said:


> Its as odd as being 6' 4'' and under 150 .....
> View attachment 25263


I hope someday I'll be editing the name of this log to... Slim's Road to 200


----------



## slim (Jul 25, 2022)

What 6'4" 150 looks like for those in disbelief.


----------



## slim (Jul 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> We're all those sets the same weight, or did you increase/decrease set to set?
> 
> Were the sets hard? All of them, or just the last 1 or 2?
> 
> ...


All those sets were the same weight. The bench and shoulder press sets were pretty difficult all the way through. I did 50's 3x4 because I'm trying to progress up from 45's 3x6 from my last push day. The lateral raise sets sometimes don't feel that difficult, but I don't want to try to push it further because I feel like other muscles will probably take over. I might even do something like 5 pound DB's for 15-20 reps just to really feel my shoulders working the next time I do push. I try to rest around 2 minutes in between sets, I just chose that number because I feel like it's enough time for my muscles to recover so I can push them to the limit on the next set. Yeah, 3x17 is an odd number, usually I do straight bar pushdowns 3x12 instead of the close grip bench but I just saw someone else on the forums talking about doing them for reps and I had done them in the past and enjoyed it so I decided to do those instead for a couple of workouts.


----------



## slim (Jul 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> Let's see the nutrition/food in this log, that's equally as important as your training.
> 
> You got this bud!!!


For nutrition yesterday I ate 4 fried eggs, a banana, a turkey sandwich, a gatorade protein bar, a bowl from chipotle because I had work yesterday, and 2 scoops of mass gainer which is roughly 900 calories. Thanks for the support btw I appreciate it.


----------



## slim (Jul 25, 2022)

No log today, it is my rest day I've been to the gym the past week and next workout is leg day and my knees could use a rest from all the basketball I've been playing recently.


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 25, 2022)

slim said:


> 2 scoops of mass gainer


just buy the cheapest maltodextrin u can find


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 25, 2022)

slim said:


> What 6'4" 150 looks like for those in disbelief.
> View attachment 25304


You look better than I did at 6'1" and 170!

Keep it going bro, you can do this.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 25, 2022)

slim said:


> Also, I don't mean to clog up the forum with my unknowledgeable newbie journal, so sorry in advance to anyone who may have clicked on this trying to learn something.


Nope, don't worry about that. You're going to succeed if you keep this up, and one day someone in the same spot will come along and you'll give them hope.


----------



## Yano (Jul 25, 2022)

slim said:


> What 6'4" 150 looks like for those in disbelief.
> View attachment 25304


you are one long tall drink of water ,, damn. You hang around here long enough you'll thicken right up dont you worry you are in a good place to grow


----------



## CJ (Jul 25, 2022)

slim said:


> All those sets were the same weight. The bench and shoulder press sets were pretty difficult all the way through. I did 50's 3x4 because I'm trying to progress up from 45's 3x6 from my last push day. The lateral raise sets sometimes don't feel that difficult, but I don't want to try to push it further because I feel like other muscles will probably take over. I might even do something like 5 pound DB's for 15-20 reps just to really feel my shoulders working the next time I do push. I try to rest around 2 minutes in between sets, I just chose that number because I feel like it's enough time for my muscles to recover so I can push them to the limit on the next set. Yeah, 3x17 is an odd number, usually I do straight bar pushdowns 3x12 instead of the close grip bench but I just saw someone else on the forums talking about doing them for reps and I had done them in the past and enjoyed it so I decided to do those instead for a couple of workouts.


If those exercises you did feel good, stick with them for A LONG TIME. Just focus on adding more reps each workout, and when you've hit your target, add weight the following workout. No need to change stuff around for no good reason.


----------



## CJ (Jul 25, 2022)

slim said:


> For nutrition yesterday I ate 4 fried eggs, a banana, a turkey sandwich, a gatorade protein bar, a bowl from chipotle because I had work yesterday, and 2 scoops of mass gainer which is roughly 900 calories. Thanks for the support btw I appreciate it.


Ok, how about some lean ground beef and rice mixed together? Add frozen spinach to the rice after its done cooking. Try something like that. It's delicious, lots of good macros and calories, you need some meat on those bones. 

Fukk Gatorade protein bars... Trash.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 25, 2022)

slim said:


> What 6'4" 150 looks like for those in disbelief.
> View attachment 25304


You look like a taller, little less fat, lot less terorristy version of Intel.


----------



## PZT (Jul 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> Fukk Gatorade protein bars... Trash.


They keep me alive sometimes lol


----------



## CJ (Jul 25, 2022)

PZT said:


> They keep me alive sometimes lol


To be honest, I'm just assuming they're junk. I've never actually seen them. 🤣


----------



## PZT (Jul 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> To be honest, I'm just assuming they're junk. I've never actually seen them. 🤣


They are shit but better than not having one


----------



## iGone (Jul 25, 2022)

Good shit man! Off to a good start. 

I may have missed it, are you counting calories?


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jul 25, 2022)

Just keep eating and training. Life-long journey.

Whatever calories youre consuming now, double it. (With shakes if you need to).


----------



## CJ (Jul 25, 2022)

iGone said:


> Good shit man! Off to a good start.
> 
> I may have missed it, are you counting calories?




^^^^This is a question you need to answer @slim

If you don't know, the BEST way to get to your goal is to track, and use that data in conjuction with the scale and mirror, to make roughly 10% adjustments.

You need to progressively overload food, meaning you must eat more and more over time, AS NECESSARY, to start adding good weight. As you get bigger, you'll need more calories.


----------



## slim (Jul 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> ^^^^This is a question you need to answer @slim
> 
> If you don't know, the BEST way to get to your goal is to track, and use that data in conjuction with the scale and mirror, to make roughly 10% adjustments.
> 
> You need to progressively overload food, meaning you must eat more and more over time, AS NECESSARY, to start adding good weight. As you get bigger, you'll need more calories.


I haven’t used a tracking app like that in a while. Usually I just look at the nutrition information on whatever I eat and judge my calories through that by remembering it throughout the day. I just feel like on those apps sometimes it’s hard to get an accurate count of how many calories you’re actually getting because it doesn’t actually know which exact product you are eating so I do it the other way instead. 

Might be stupid, idk. I might just have to redownload MyFitnessPal again.


----------



## slim (Jul 27, 2022)

Couldn’t post a log yesterday because I had work and then a six hour drive home to see family. Still did leg day tho. 

Front Squat 140 3x5 
Leg Press 275 3x12
Reverse lunges 60 3x10
Ham curls 70 1x12, 80 2x8


----------



## slim (Jul 27, 2022)

Pull 
Lat Pulldown 135 10, 10, 8
Cable row 100 3x8
Barbell row 80 3x8
Barbell curl 40 1x12, 50 2x8
Hammer curl 15’s 3x10
Preacher curl 40 3x10


----------



## CJ (Jul 27, 2022)

slim said:


> I haven’t used a tracking app like that in a while. Usually I just look at the nutrition information on whatever I eat and judge my calories through that by remembering it throughout the day. I just feel like on those apps sometimes it’s hard to get an accurate count of how many calories you’re actually getting because it doesn’t actually know which exact product you are eating so I do it the other way instead.
> 
> Might be stupid, idk. I might just have to redownload MyFitnessPal again.


So tracking on an app isn't accurate, but trying to remember in your head is?!?  🤔🤔🤔

And yes, it does know the exact product you're eating, because you log it.


----------



## slim (Jul 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> So tracking on an app isn't accurate, but trying to remember in your head is?!?  🤔🤔🤔
> 
> And yes, it does know the exact product you're eating, because you log it.


Ok ok ok I’m just being stupid I’ll redownload it


----------



## CJ (Jul 27, 2022)

slim said:


> Ok ok ok I’m just being stupid I’ll redownload it


Just trying to help you bud. Dietary recall is notoriously inaccurate.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 27, 2022)

slim said:


> Ok ok ok I’m just being stupid I’ll redownload it


CJ's right. If you're gonna go through all the trouble to train and log here, logging diet is the easiest part. Don't leave it to guesswork.


----------

